# elastic string on cat toys



## joshl (Jun 25, 2004)

My cats love the toys that hang from the wall with the elastic string. However, the string loses its elasticity after a few weeks worth of stretching.

Does anybody know if I can buy that type of string in bulk, and if so, where?

Thanks


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

My cats eat that string, so I remove it from their toys and keep it out of reach.

Try an arts & crafts store, like "Ben Franklin"


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

My cats stretch the elastic after time too. I usually just keep getting them new toys rather than replacing the string on the old ones. :lol:


----------



## Rachel's_Felines (Jul 22, 2006)

You could just use a regular piece of string.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

coaster said:


> Try an arts & crafts store, like "Ben Franklin"


Sorry to hijack this thread, but you still have Ben Franklin, Tim??? I loved that store -- best candy aisle ever!!!

Back on topic, you can buy stretchy string in the jewelry-making section of Hobby Lobby, JoAnns, or Michaels. It is called Stretch Magic -- it comes in a plastic stretchy material or a fabric covered stretchy material. It also comes in different sizes -- maybe a large size will hold up longer.

Stretch Magic


----------



## silvio (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi,

In Malta we buy it by the metre (or yard) from stores selling knitting and sewing stuff. Over here they call it "elastic" (translated from Maltese). It is used in curtains or even clothes etc.


----------



## joshl (Jun 25, 2004)

Sounds good, thanks. I'll give Michael's a try. I'm sure my wife will drag me in there soon anyway  .

That's funny hearing Ben Franklin's mentioned. I used to go there a lot as a kid (I'm also from Wisconsin). I thought they all closed.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ben Franklin lives on, but it sure isn't a five and dime anymore. :lol: 

http://order1.cben.com/conf/benfrank/storeselect.asp


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

E-bay would be a good place to. No doubt you could by various lengths etc. I have to admit using e bay for most things


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

Try Walmart or any fabric store. It's pretty inexpensive. You could even get a thicker piece of elastic and it might hold it's spring longer. Craft stores also sell clear elastic for beading, but it will probably be more expensive. 

We have a Ben Franklin in my town. It has crafts and fabrics. I love the old five and dime stores.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

tigersmom said:


> Try Walmart or any fabric store. It's pretty inexpensive. You could even get a thicker piece of elastic and it might hold it's spring longer. Craft stores also sell clear elastic for beading, but it will probably be more expensive.
> 
> We have a Ben Franklin in my town. It has crafts and fabrics. I love the old five and dime stores.



Wow, I had NO idea Ben Franklin was still in existance!


----------

